# Tag abuse



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Several forumers appear to be abusing the 'tags' by appending inflammtory tags to threads (e.g. those relating to certain Balkan nations). If this continues, forumers will be brigged / banned. You have been warned.


----------

